# GPU-Z Sensor graphs not drawing properly.



## zyky (Apr 3, 2012)

When the graph updates for me, it doesn't redraw the right and bottom most white lines that are intended to give the graph a sunken look, resulting in red marks stuck at peak locations (only really effects the bottom if the value can reach 0).  Minimizing and restoring the window or changing away and back to the sensor tab will force a paint on the control's full display context region, but otherwise these areas don't seem to get updated correctly.

Redrawing also flickers like no double-buffering is done.

tested w/
GPU-Z 0.6.0
Vista x64 SP2, desktop compositing on, no non-standard GUI or font scaling.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2012)

does this go away when gpuz is restarted? = is it random


----------



## zyky (Apr 3, 2012)

Just reran the program, flickering didn't seem as bad, but of course the right/bottom edge problem will reoccur 100% of the time.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2012)

yes what you describe in the previous post is a known issue and has been around for ages. nobody ever complained. let me check if this is a quick fix

edit: this will be fixed in next build. thanks

i also changed the drawing code around a bit, so flickering should be reduced. (yes i know about double buffering, just don't think it's needed here)


----------

